# Health Insurance renewal - options for a growing family



## laragh (4 Jan 2013)

I currently have insurance with VHI which is up for renewal. My wife and I are covered under Company plan (net cost €854.50 X2) and one of my daughters (3 year old) is covered under a First Plan Level 1 (€298)
We also have an 11 month old as well which we forgot to put on last year but will be going on this year.
And we have just found out we are expecting again in August...!

Have been looking at other options using the HIA site but am a bit nervous about switching provider when there is another medical episode(!) imminent in August. As with other posters on here the cost of this insurance is really beginning to bite.

We live in the northe-east and my wife has a preference for a semi-private room (actually its more like a private room but she is willing to compromise to make savings).

What is the best level of cover to have for young kids??


----------



## snowyb (5 Jan 2013)

Hello Laragh,

There are a few options to consider, while taking your present situation in account.

Option 1.  Glohealth

Glohealth have a good offer on at the moment, for their 'Better Plan', adult price 795pa, while children under 3 are covered for free on this plan.

Total price for 2adults + 2kids = 1785 (one child free)
Newborn can be added to policy in August 2013.

I fully appreciate that you don't want to change provider because of your wife's present situation. She could stay with VHI for this year, while yourself and the kids could switch to avail of the above offer.

People, with all kinds of medical conditions and  impending surgery, change plans all the time, with no affect to their medical treatments or cover.  If you choose a plan with similar hospital cover to your current plan, there should be no problem for your wife to switch plans.  I would be inclined to discuss this in detail with Glohealth, to clarify if it would be recommended in her case.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?88&298/

Option 2: Laya Healthcare

Laya Healthcare have a very good offer of half price kids at present.

Health Smart;  price 130 per child - good hospital cover + limited outpatient cover (gp visits etc)
Health Smart Family;  200 per child - good hospital cover + good outpatient cover 

Note these 2 plans are recommended for the children only as the adult price is too expensive.

Adult Options;

Laya Healthcare will launch 2 new plans on Jan 12, 2013 worth considering.
'Teach Choice' adult price 714pa   and 'Essential Connect Saver' adult price 798pa.  They will be available to view on www.hia.ie on 12/01/2013.

www.hia.ie/latest-news/latest-news/laya-healthcare-launch-3-new-plans-12.01.2013/

An adult alternative with Laya is Essential Care  price 748pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?88&244/

Again, you could discuss these plans in detail, regarding the implications if any for your wife to switch.

Hope this food for thought helps with your decision making.

Snowyb


----------



## Daddy (5 Jan 2013)

Just on Laya Health Smart option.   Might be cheap for kids but you must have one paying adult to avail of the option.


----------



## snowyb (5 Jan 2013)

Just to clarify, one adult must be signed up with Laya Healthcare to avail of either half price kids plan.  The adult does not have to sign up to the Health Smart plans.  They can choose any plan with Laya and still put the kids on either half price plan.  Adults and children can be on different plans with the same provider, once there is at least one adult on the policy.  In fact, each person on a policy could be on a different plan, if it suits, according to their individual needs at a particular time in their lives.

Snowyb


----------



## Daddy (6 Jan 2013)

The info I got so from Laya must be incorrect.  They told me last week to avail of the Health Smart for kids one adult must sign up to that plan.  I will check it again tomorrow.


----------



## suzie (6 Jan 2013)

Fyi

I have the kids on the half price offer but I am on another plan. 

S.


----------

